# Hooray! Babies!



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright, so the rats I get to pick from were born a few days ago and I received their first pictures! I am adopting two of them, and I'm thinking about getting two of the variegated brothers...but I haven't decided yet . Anyway, they are freaking adorable and I'll be posting updates as I get them! I pick them up in May ;D

Variegated Brothers








I want the one in the middle and can't decide between the other two :-\

Black and Agouti Self Brothers








So cute!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

they are very cute


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Aww..so cute!!


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

Minor Update

Apparently two of the variegated boys have DU markings and the breeder will be keeping one of them, dunno which one yet though :-\. Also, two of the boys in the other litter are Rex and have Irish markings. I get to pick when they are two weeks! So yaaay haha, kind of anxious for them to hurry up and grow up 

For some reason I have this stigma about agouti rats looking too much like wild rats...does anyone have any agouti colored rats that they could post pics of? And any rex rats? I'd love to see them!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got a new rat baby about an hour ago and i think shes agouti but i havent gotten a real good look at her yet, i'll post some pictures once they settle down if she is one.


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

*UPDATE!!*

So I got an update from the breeder and apparently two of the variegated had some DU markings that she wanted to hold onto, but these are the boys I decided on!

Milo, a black variegated dumbo (dwarf)









Oliver, a black Irish rex (dwarf)









yay! I'm so excited ;D


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Aaawwwww!!!! They're soooo cute!!!


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Adorable! Congrats on your new boys!


----------



## olddeadpig (Jan 6, 2010)

I love agoutis! I know there is some kind of stigma among some rat-keepers to the effect that agoutis aren't as interesting as some of the colours and markings that have been bred into fancy rats over the last 100+ years, but I just go on what they look like, and I like a nice furry happy agouti! 

I currently have a chocolate agouti, Ruby, who is just enormous but a lovely colour. She was allegedly show quality when she was young, but I don't show my rats (which is lucky as there was a large outbreak of SDAV in the UK last year, mostly spread unwittingly via rat shows, which caused some horrendous losses among breeders and keepers nationwide). You can see her (and other present and past rats of my acquaintance) at:

www.flickr.com/photos/olddeadpig/

Remember, agoutis need love too!

All the best.


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

i have two blue boys and one agouti hooded boy. No one wanted him because he was agouti and because he was hooded. i personally love all rats and their personalities are most important to me. He is so adventerous and loves to cuddle with his mommy!


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't mind agouti's now, although I do prefer the agouti's that are mixed with something else (i.e. chocolate agouti, russian blue agouti, etc) than the pure agouti color. I don't want my roommates to feel like they have a field rat living in their house since they probably won't like them anyway . 

Hehe, the major reason I got two black n white boys was because they match...aaand I have this thing for black n white anything! Our cat is black n white, one of my pugs is black and the other is fawn (close enough), so on and so forth. I guess I'm weird like that :


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

*UPDATE!*

Here are some updated pictures of Milo and Oliver I got from the breeder today!


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks! ;D i'm just hoping he doesn't lose his pretty coat as he gets older. We'll just have to wait and see!


----------

